# Wish I Was Off In Some Tropical Climate!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sitting in a recliner somewhere with a frosty concoction in their hands or perhaps diving adding another qualification to their Diving Repertoire in the equivalent of bath water....

Anyway.. SOME of us are braving a blizzard up here in the North East. Snow is piling up at an alarming rate; the rolling suite is buried for sure..... My Mailbox has bit the dust once more ala Snowplow...

And all I can think about is Wolfie and KB....Every shovel full... after every shovel full.... UGH!

They planned this. Some how they knew...


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

This is why people schedule trips to tropical locations!


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> Sitting in a recliner somewhere with a frosty concoction in their hands or perhaps diving adding another qualification to their Diving Repertoire in the equivalent of bath water....
> 
> Anyway.. SOME of us are braving a blizzard up here in the North East. Snow is piling up at an alarming rate; the rolling suite is buried for sure..... My Mailbox has bit the dust once more ala Snowplow...
> 
> ...


I feel your pain! My DW and I were raised and married in SoCal. We moved to Oregon 33 years ago to raise our children in an unspoiled environment----mission accomplished.







Now it's our turn. We're making plans to move back


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

You can always open this URL and let your mind wander. This is the ferry dock live webcam where our son lives in St. John, US Virgin Islands. He has a charter boat business and bar about a block away.	He gets paid to have fun. ... It's just not fair I say.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Um...yes, we did plan it! Wanted at least 1BIG snow BEFORE we leave for Honduras & a week of diving in those WARM tropical waters!!!! So sorry to disappoint but we don't leave for another 1 1/2 weeks.







Btw, Eric, the Rolling Suite is tucked in nicely!


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Sitting in a recliner somewhere with a frosty concoction in their hands or perhaps diving adding another qualification to their Diving Repertoire in the equivalent of bath water....
> 
> Anyway.. SOME of us are braving a blizzard up here in the North East. Snow is piling up at an alarming rate; the rolling suite is buried for sure..... My Mailbox has bit the dust once more ala Snowplow...
> 
> ...


I am a NH girl myself. Moved to Florida to get "tropical", has been anything BUT this winter.

My folks still live in Concord, and Mom has called hrly with all the weather info

Stay warm...and when we finally get some warm weather here....I will have a "tropical concoction" for you!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcamp said:


> ........ We moved to Oregon 33 years ago to raise our children in an unspoiled environment----mission accomplished.


Shhhhhhhhhhhh.....stop let'n everyone know about Oregon. Shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

My wife and I lived on St. John for thirteen years and ran boats and a dive business. I hate this cold weather ! I might move south somewhere , OOPS , I do live in Florida . Its 31 degrees out now .


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ........ We moved to Oregon 33 years ago to raise our children in an unspoiled environment----mission accomplished.


Shhhhhhhhhhhh.....stop let'n everyone know about Oregon. Shhhhhhhhhhhh
[/quote]

OOPS!







I'll rephrase, sometime this year, my wife and I will be leaving Oregon---because--the fishing stinks, the air is brown, the campgrounds are always overcrowded--and--the rain never stops!







So----nobody needs to move here and fill our spots







------how's that?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm feeling your pain.......literally!! I lived in SOUTH Ga for 51 years, and then moved to extreme N GA (in the mountains), 3 years ago. We are experiencing our THIRD snow-in, since mid-December. Had the first "White Christmas", since 1882. We have 8" of snow on the ground, which seems miniscule to what you guys probably have, BUT, the roads are very winding, very steep grades up/down, and have very narrow (if any) shoulders. You don't want to run off the road, in other words, because it's a long way down!!








Starting to experience cabin fever, but temps are supposed to be down in the single digits, tonight, and highs will reach low 20s, today. Have thought of "running away" to FL, but Atlanta has been a huge mess, even the interstates, with solid sheets of ice.








Road crews are working, basically around the clock, but only PRIMARY roads (state roads/interstates) are getting treatment. Side & county road residents are on their own. No mail for three days, in most areas. ICE will prevent delivery!!
Well, ya'll take care and think of me on your trip, Wolfie!! ENJOY!!








Darlene


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

sunnybrook29 said:


> My wife and I lived on St. John for thirteen years and ran boats and a dive business. I hate this cold weather ! I might move south somewhere , OOPS , I do live in Florida . Its 31 degrees out now .


I hear you. It was 32 degrees here in Pinellas county this morning on the way to work. Winters in Florida are not the same the last couple years. We're camping at Fort DeSoto this weekend and plan on bringing plenty of firewood. But the weather should warm up nicely on Saturday just in time to head over to the Tampa RV show.

Yeah, St. John is nice to visit but I couldn't live there full time because it's so limited in what you can do and where you can go. And expensive ! I imagine you were ready to leave after 13 years.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Um...yes, we did plan it! Wanted at least 1BIG snow BEFORE we leave for Honduras & a week of diving in those WARM tropical waters!!!! So sorry to disappoint but we don't leave for another 1 1/2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOPS! Thought you guys were already out there! Will give you a call to see if you are all set with snow removal etc!

E-man...


----------

